# meğer



## FlyingBird

Could someone please give me few sentences as example with word 'meğer'? i really can't understand this word.

şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## dilandlanguage

*It seems that .../Apparently .../Now I find out that ...:
**Meğer gelmemiş.

It seems that he didn't come.
 
 
Candan Erçetin
ben ne çok hata yapmışım meğer
gözüm kapalı bakmışım meğer
yıllar geçmiş ben saymışım meğer
dostum sanıp aldanmışım meğer

yıllarca sürer sanmışım meğer
boşa kalbimi açmışım meğer
vakit kaybıydı diyemem ama
sen hiç dostum olmamışsın meğer

olsun varsın pişman değilim
biraz üzüldüm hepsi bu

ağlamam artık gidenlere
ağlamam artık bitenlere
ağlamam artık üzenlere
ihanet edenlere

ben ne çok hata yapmışım meğer
seni yokken var saymışım meğer
yollar gitmiş ben kalmışım meğer
aşkım deyip hapsolmuşum meğer

bir ömür sürer sanmışım meğer
ben boşa kürek çekmişim meğer
vakit kaybıydı diyemem ama
senden çoktan vazgeçmişim meğer


*


----------



## FlyingBird

dilandlanguage said:


> *It seems that .../Apparently .../Now I find out that ...:
> **Meğer gelmemiş.
> 
> It seems that he didn't come.
> 
> 
> Candan Erçetin
> ben ne çok hata yapmışım meğer
> gözüm kapalı bakmışım meğer
> yıllar geçmiş ben saymışım meğer
> dostum sanıp aldanmışım meğer
> 
> yıllarca sürer sanmışım meğer
> boşa kalbimi açmışım meğer
> vakit kaybıydı diyemem ama
> sen hiç dostum olmamışsın meğer
> 
> olsun varsın pişman değilim
> biraz üzüldüm hepsi bu
> 
> ağlamam artık gidenlere
> ağlamam artık bitenlere
> ağlamam artık üzenlere
> ihanet edenlere
> 
> ben ne çok hata yapmışım meğer
> seni yokken var saymışım meğer
> yollar gitmiş ben kalmışım meğer
> aşkım deyip hapsolmuşum meğer
> 
> bir ömür sürer sanmışım meğer
> ben boşa kürek çekmişim meğer
> vakit kaybıydı diyemem ama
> senden çoktan vazgeçmişim meğer
> 
> 
> *


i still dont understand very good. you give me many sentences but not translation 

what does meğerse mean?

Some more sentences would be very helpfull


----------



## Black4blue

*Meğer=Meğerse=Meğersem*


----------



## FlyingBird

Black4blue said:


> *Meğer=Meğerse=Meğersem*


i still dont get this word. please give me some more sentences as example  

what does *meğer ki* mean?


----------



## Black4blue

*Meğerki *(written together as an exception) is also the same. You know that *ki* means *that*. ---> *Meğerki... = I found out that...*


----------



## congergs

Black4blue said:


> *Meğerki *(written together as an exception) is also the same. You know that *ki* means *that*. ---> *Meğerki... = I found out that...*



Hello, sorry for the late intervention but I just wanted to disagree there, should a learner read this post.


The proper meaning of "meğerki" is rather like the one of "unless". Such as in the example of its TDK entry:

"_Bu iş bitmeyecek *meğerki* siz de yardım edesiniz._" - "The task won't finish unless you help too."

"Edesiniz" may sound funny but it shall be used in either the optative or the imperative in this construction.


----------



## hcanbyrm

Aslında = Meğerse


----------

